# House I did



## Optimus Primer

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/baumgart.jpg


Here is a house I did in Tarpon Springs Fl. For the local people. Main house is 22,000 s.f. Guest house is 5000 s.f. And a pool house back behind the main house. A total of 20 water closets. 3 urinals. $16 million house and was paid with cash. He owned a title company and sold it. Not even a year later and they split up, now he's there by himself. For an inside view go to housetrends.com click the tampa bay tab and type in Baumgart. There a 4 parts to it.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Call Jerry Glaser Homes located in Palm Harbor Fl. He also did Matt Giegers (basketball player) house a block away from this one. It ran just about the same.


----------



## user823

WOW, Big Bux!


----------



## user823

I'm sure you have pictures of the plumbing, let's see it please!


----------



## Optimus Primer

we weren't allowed by the home owner to photograph anything. but like I said go to housetrends.com at the very bottom click tampa bay and the search box type baumgart. There are 4 section with a slideshow in each one. You'll see some plumbing. But not alot.


----------



## Optimus Primer

For those that think I'm lying for some reason. Here is a link. Or wait, maybe I typed this too.

http://www.sptimes.com/2006/05/23/news_pf/Business/Mansion_owners_find_r.shtml


----------



## user823

house plumber said:


> For those that think I'm lying for some reason. Here is a link. Or wait, maybe I typed this too.
> 
> http://www.sptimes.com/2006/05/23/news_pf/Business/Mansion_owners_find_r.shtml


You did type it, how else would it have gotten there?:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

house plumber said:


> we weren't allowed by the home owner to photograph anything. but like I said go to housetrends.com at the very bottom click tampa bay and the search box type baumgart. There are 4 section with a slideshow in each one. You'll see some plumbing. But not alot.


 

I believe you, and I'm sure they wouldn't let you photograph jobs like that. Those big jobs have types of restrictions/considerations given the element of the situation.


What was the size of the main drain for that property, given the number of bathrooms?


----------



## Plumbworker

Roast Duck said:


> I believe you, and I'm sure they wouldn't let you photograph jobs like that. Those big jobs have types of restrictions/considerations given the element of the situation.
> 
> 
> What was the size of the main drain for that property, given the number of bathrooms?


alot of my jobs are like that but i still snapp shots while no ones looking:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

Plumbworker said:


> alot of my jobs are like that but i still snapp shots while no ones looking:whistling2:


 

Camera phones are sah weet!


----------



## para1

Helgore, is that you?


----------



## Redwood

Is that Mr. Patels house?


----------



## Optimus Primer

Roast Duck said:


> I believe you, and I'm sure they wouldn't let you photograph jobs like that. Those big jobs have types of restrictions/considerations given the element of the situation.
> 
> 
> What was the size of the main drain for that property, given the number of bathrooms?


 
4 inch sewer. 1 1/2 water. We also did Debartelo's house. The old owner of the 49ers. My boss had to sign a contract that he could not have different plumbers working on the house and photos weren't allowed there either.


----------



## Airgap

*Here's one I did*


----------



## Down N Dirty

We get that a lot when we do some of the Street of Dreams. They won't allow us to photograph anything (when they can catch us) but they do put our signage in the homes that we have done and give us the photographs they take for our marketing. Homes that size makes sense from a security standpoint. Cut some slack guys, have you never been proud of your jobs.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Well, I for one am damned proud of you. It's nice to see that someone is doing work they care about and better yet, nice to see someone is willing to spend the money to build a mansion like that. Must have been pretty sweet to make that your home for a few months.


----------



## Bayside500

i can vouch for this house being plumbed by houseplumber, i even worked on it for a day or 2, it really is freaking HUGE, and the swimming pool is second to none.


----------



## Optimus Primer

airgap said:


> View attachment 1793


 
Here is another one you did. And I bet you still missed the wall when you roughed it in.

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/crapper.jpg


----------



## Redwood

I guess by the way you guys treated House Plumber it is safe to say that the mega mansion pic he posted has no plumbing installed and no plumber ever worked there...

Nice!

What I'm seeing here is there are quite a few members in here that mostly lurk. Some of these lurking members have done jobs beyond the wildest dreams of a few of the backwoods loudmouths that post pictures of a bull taking a dump on the forum. These Lurkers have little interest in exposing themselves to an arguement with a loudmouth whose specialty is PEX repipes of hunting cabins in the north woods...

A few nights ago I was in chat talking to one of these quiet lurkers and he was telling me about repiping risers in a high rise vs relining them and he was running the job... 

Some of you might want to shut up and listen! Maybe learn something...
Or, maybe realize that slinging PEX through a 10 X 20 shed oops, I mean Hunting Cabin in the north woods really isn't the big deal you think it is...

Some people may actually do bigger jobs than you may think or, comprehend with your beedy little brain...:whistling2:

Why not start showing a little respect towards other members...
Let them say their piece...
Time will tell and postings will show if it's BS or not!
Not too much flies for long if it's BS...
That stuff has a way of sorting itself out...
Let the guy go and who knows you may learn a thing or 2...
Nuff said! I'm off my soapbox...


----------



## UnclogNH

Your right Redwood. I feel bad
I did not believe him because I do see a lot of BS in forums and all over the Internet. So I take back the Hulk Hogan, MR. T. Darth Vader drinking tea with them thing back.

Someone does have to build these homes. Wish I was working there.
To House plumber I'm sorry if I did not believe you I take it back. Good job on working on such a nice home.


----------



## Optimus Primer

Wow, Thanks guys. I really did do the house though. That's why I gave the builders name. Call him. But thanks alot. And when you posted about having tea with hogan and all, I was going to post a picture I took with my cell phone of Hulk Hogan riding his scooter down the highway with his daughter on another. Then I was going to say me too. Look it up, he lives in Clearwater where I work. Thanks for having my back though. Ah, what the hell, enjoy

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/hogan.jpg


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> I was going to post a picture I took with my cell phone of Hulk Hogan riding his scooter down the highway with his daughter on another. Then I was going to say me too. Look it up, he lives in Clearwater where I work. Thanks for having my back though. Ah, what the hell, enjoy


Ummm that's a picture of Hulk Hogan...

Where is the one of his daughter? :laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer

she's the little one behind him. If you look real close you can see her head. I didn't get to take a picture or her cuz the light turned green and we started moving when I took his pic. My van is faster than their scooters I guess.


----------



## Plumberman

Red I have never seen a house that big, But I run large size steel :thumbup:

I agree with you though, good job HP lookin good.


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> she's the little one behind him. If you look real close you can see her head. I didn't get to take a picture or her cuz the light turned green and we started moving when I took his pic. My van is faster than their scooters I guess.


Excuses... Excuses...
Ya took the pic of the wrong person...:laughing:


----------



## user823

Sorry, not a cell phone picture, try again.


----------



## Tankless

Dude, whatever....that pic of Hogan wasn't in your photo bucket two days ago...and you must have the best camara phone in the world bucause that sure does look like a good quality photo. I don't buy it, but than again, I couldn't care less....got any pics of Rush, I know he lives down there.....If you want to share some of what you do...by all means do so...just keep it real


----------



## Redwood

Hmmm you guys can't get a 480 X 640 photo out of a cell phone...
I'd suggest either upgrading or, reading the user manual.
The default settings usually suck on them...

Look boys... Why don't ya troll the internet and find where he got the picture so we can put this crappin up the forum to bed...

Proof boyz bring it on!:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer

I have the lg dare. a 3.2 megapixal. it takes them at 2048 by 1536. look it up d*ckheads. Try to find the pic on the internet like red said. I guess the only picture you have up there in the woods is one of your toothless cousin.


----------



## nhmaster3015

house plumber said:


> I have the lg dare. a 3.2 megapixal. it takes them at 2048 by 1536. look it up d*ckheads. Try to find the pic on the internet like red said. I guess the only picture you have up there in the woods is one of your toothless cousin.


I have the LG Vue with a 3.2 mega pixel lens. It takes amazing pictures.

Did a pretty extensive net search. The only picture I found was the one posted here. You guys need to check things a little better before you start jumping down a guys throat. Can I ask what this poor fella did to piss you off so much? I didn't get the feeling he was rubbing his good fortune in your faces or anything. Just proud and happy to do the work. Hell, he don't live there, just plumbed it.


----------



## Redwood

nhmaster3015 said:


> I have the LG Vue with a 3.2 mega pixel lens. It takes amazing pictures.
> 
> *Did a pretty extensive net search. The only picture I found was the one posted here. You guys need to check things a little better before you start jumping down a guys throat. Can I ask what this poor fella did to piss you off so much?* I didn't get the feeling he was rubbing his good fortune in your faces or anything. Just proud and happy to do the work. Hell, he don't live there, just plumbed it.


I did as well NH Master...
Same results...

I'm soooo tired of this crap that Iron Ranger posts....:furious:

Might be time for the Ban Hampster to give him an attitude adjustment...
He brings nothing to the table and flames all who cross his path...

To the mods and admin of the zone...


----------



## nhmaster3015

I'm not a huge fan of banning people normally. differing points of view are usually a good thing. But for the life of me I can't understand what House Plumber did to get such nasty treatment. The guy is obviously a bonafied plumber and has just as much right to post here as anyone. If it was just good nature d ribbing than that's another thing, but this just seemed way out of line to me. Sometimes it seems like there is a contest to see who is the best, smartest, makes the most money who has the biggest dick, and I understand that that's the nature of plumbers, but I think we all need to keep that stuff to the "just ribbing ya" level. After all, though this site is for pro's, the public can and does read it also and that behavior makes us all look bad.


----------



## SewerRatz

ironranger said:


> Sorry, not a cell phone picture, try again.


My 1.3 Mega pix cell phone camare takes amazing pictures, just whish it had a flash to freeze the shots where my hand is not all that steady. Heck I seen cell phones out there with 5 megapixal camara built in. Maybe its time for you to upgrade from the old brick phone.


----------



## Optimus Primer

He probably has a rotary dial cell phone.


----------



## Redwood

Having this thing clipped on your belt all day is a PITA!:thumbup:


----------



## Optimus Primer

lol


----------



## nhmaster3015

Betty is hot. I would do Betty. Wilma always seemed like a *****. :whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH

SewerRatz said:


> My 1.3 Mega pix cell phone camare takes amazing pictures, just whish it had a flash to freeze the shots where my hand is not all that steady. Heck I seen cell phones out there with 5 megapixal camara built in. Maybe its time for you to upgrade from the old brick phone.


It's the "BRICK" :laughing: Do you still use an apple 2e with that phone. My computer is up there to around 8 years and still running with no problems.
I just got a new cell phone and I hate it. Has no flash to take some of those wonderful ho plumbing problems.


----------



## Optimus Primer

it probably has a flash you just have to turn it on through the settings each time you want to use the flash


----------



## Plumberman

IR does bash more than he helps out, and its getting rather old


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

UnclogNH said:


> It's the "BRICK" :laughing: Do you still use an apple 2e with that phone. My computer is up there to around 8 years and still running with no problems.
> I just got a new cell phone and I hate it. Has no flash to take some of those wonderful ho plumbing problems.


I need a few pairs of those to tie to some peoples feet, before i dump them in the river!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## nhmaster3015

Does anyone make a cell phone with a flash? Probably run the batter down real quick, but there are times when It would be handy.


----------



## nhmaster3015

Y, battery.... damned stumpy fingers.


----------



## Optimus Primer

nhmaster3015 said:


> Does anyone make a cell phone with a flash? Probably run the batter down real quick, but there are times when It would be handy.


 
yeah, my dare has one. I bought my daughter the Versa, it has one. And the lg9900 has one. You have to turn the flash on through the settings once you have the camera on.


----------



## Redwood

house plumber said:


> yeah, my dare has one. I bought my daughter the Versa, it has one. And the lg9900 has one. You have to turn the flash on through the settings once you have the camera on.


Isn't the flash more like a bright LED?


----------



## Optimus Primer

Redwood said:


> Isn't the flash more like a bright LED?


 
yeah basically.


----------



## Airgap

house plumber said:


> Here is another one you did. And I bet you still missed the wall when you roughed it in.
> 
> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x157/1rmrider/crapper.jpg


Don't just assume I'm bashing. I spent an entire summer renovating one of the floors in this building. Running heat, and chilled water lines to 20 plus FCU's. 

Oh yeah, I did miss the wall on the rough, measured 3 times too!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

nhmaster3015 said:


> Y, battery.... damned stumpy fingers.


My blackberry curve has a flash. It takes pretty damn good pictures too.:yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer

airgap said:


> Don't just assume I'm bashing. I spent an entire summer renovating one of the floors in this building. Running heat, and chilled water lines to 20 plus FCU's.
> 
> Oh yeah, I did miss the wall on the rough, measured 3 times too!


Alright, my bad. From some of the comments you could see why I took offensive.


----------



## Airgap

house plumber said:


> Alright, my bad. From some of the comments you could see why I took offensive.


I don't blame ya. I'm never completely innocent anyway
Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood

Damn.... 
I'm all choked up....
Now that's what I call a "Happy Ending" :thumbup:

Sure has been quiet lately... :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood

*Holy Chyt!*

Now that it's all quiet I just finally followed the link info that House Plumber gave early in the thread....

You guys gotta see this! Look at the slide shows in the 4 articles at this link!

http://www.housetrends.com/search.php/Tampa-Bay/FL/16?query=Baumgart

A shower for the dogs? 
Precast stone hood over the kitchem stove?
A 1940 Knucklehead on display over the bar?
A 200,000 gallon waterpark attached to the pool?

Wow! Thats all I can say!
Thanks for posting this House Plumber!:thumbup:
Awesome Job!


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Boy oh boy. You take a little time off and the whole ZONE becomes scary and rebellious. Maybe we all need a trip to Haiti


----------



## Bollinger plumber

Redwood said:


> *Holy Chyt!*
> 
> Now that it's all quiet I just finally followed the link info that House Plumber gave early in the thread....
> 
> You guys gotta see this! Look at the slide shows in the 4 articles at this link!
> 
> http://www.housetrends.com/search.php/Tampa-Bay/FL/16?query=Baumgart
> 
> A shower for the dogs?
> Precast stone hood over the kitchem stove?
> A 1940 Knucklehead on display over the bar?
> A 200,000 gallon waterpark attached to the pool?
> 
> Wow! Thats all I can say!
> Thanks for posting this House Plumber!:thumbup:
> Awesome Job!


damn somebody went and stole my blueprints


----------



## Bollinger plumber

why in the heck would anybody want to build a house like that???? Hell I put in a whirlpool tub in my house 3 yrs ago and I think Its been used twice and that was by guest. how often is that stuff going to be used. I could think of alot better things to spend my money on. Like buying unclog a new camera :laughing::laughing: And what is the sense of even putting in a kitchen. Like she is going to cook. They probably eat at a five star resturant every night. I know I would.:whistling2::whistling2h well it must be nice is all i got to say.:yes::yes:


----------



## Optimus Primer

She's def not going to cook in there now. They're divorced. I think the theater area is bad ass. That's all inside. Done up to look like it's outside. How many house do you know that have an ice cream store in it :laughing:. The funny thing is with that pool the have 4 different gas heaters. The can heat different zones or the whole pool. They turned it on when they first moved in on a thursday and shut it off on a monday and it cost them $2300 to heat it. And he *****ed about it and they knocked it down to 1800


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER

That house reminds me of inside the Venetian Casino in Vegas. Unfreaking believable. I guess id be the ******* of that neighbor hood. My garage would be bigger than the house if i had money like that.


----------



## leak1

my house makes that house look like a fishing shack!


----------



## gusty60

leak1 said:


> my house makes that house look like a fishing shack!


 You make that sound like a bad thing!


----------

